# Animal Crossing Pen Pals



## Melchoir (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi there! I've been playing the game since release in March, and sadly my family no longer play regularly. I am looking to make friends with a few people who would be willing to send regular letters and gifts and maybe visit each other a few times a week! I used to adore sending my villagers letters in the previous versions of the game, but now that I'm older I would prefer to write letters to real people who will write back! Would anyone be interested in setting up a little pen pal situation? It's always nice to see something new in your mailbox!


----------



## R3i (Jan 3, 2021)

Sounds fun, I'm in!


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'd love to! I'm not sure how many valuable things I can send, but the idea of writing to another player through the game sounds so adorable! I've sent you a friend request


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2021)

I’d love to!! I’ve been playing since release and I’ve noticed that my friends list is dwindling fast. I’ll send you a friend request! My switch name is Renee and my profile pic is pink splatoon.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 3, 2021)

I wana do this !


----------



## vroomage (Jan 3, 2021)

Count me in! This sounds super fun to do


----------



## velv3tkisses (Jan 4, 2021)

If you are still looking for people, I am interested!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Jan 4, 2021)

I woukd love to do this


----------



## Sara? (Jan 4, 2021)

Sounds fun !! im in, my switch code is under my profile picture add me and ill accept you, I like sending letters and love receiving letters from pp


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Jan 4, 2021)

Same mine is too. And you already visited me lol. So we should be able to sebd and recive letters


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2021)

I’d be interested as well! I don’t play as often but I rather send letters to a real person than a villager when I do play.


----------



## kefkiroth (Jan 4, 2021)

This sounds like a cute idea  I've always loved the excitement of getting new letters. I'd love to be pen pals ^^
My timezone is CET but I hope it's not too much of an obstacle for visits. Feel free to add me as a friend! my switch code is below my profile picture.

Btw your post made me realize why I appreciate mom's letters. I wish she wrote more than once a month!


----------



## Melchoir (Jan 4, 2021)

Apologies for the slow reply everyone! I've been working all day but over the next few days I'll try to add everyone and message you, maybe work out what kinds of items people like so I have more of an idea for gifts etc! It would be nice to have some penpals, especially during this horrible time! The UK has just been put into another full lockdown


----------



## Mel88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you mind if I can add you too because I'm interested in pen pal too? I like to meet people from different cultures from me... Thanks!! Need some (5) Peaches and (5) Pears too (4 for planting and one is fruit basket).. I already have cherries, apples, oranges, and coconuts. My profile name is Mel88 color is pink and has KK Slider on it and has ACNH over a thousand hours (not shame about it)...


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Im in! Im in my early 20's, been playing AC since I was little, pretty active ACNH player. I love this idea, and always love giving gifts c: hope you don't mind weird and funny letters. Add me whenever you get the chance!

Also, anyone else who wants a pen pal feel free to add me too~


----------



## Opal rose cove (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey I’m kinda late to the hole animal crossing I just started a few weeks ago but I don’t have any friends to play with me and I think this would be really cool to do


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 20, 2021)

This is a great Idea!


----------



## theyellow (Apr 20, 2021)

i love this idea! i've only send one or two postcards but I'm looking for new friends that i can become pen pals with!!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 20, 2021)

Melchoir said:


> Apologies for the slow reply everyone! I've been working all day but over the next few days I'll try to add everyone and message you, maybe work out what kinds of items people like so I have more of an idea for gifts etc! It would be nice to have some penpals, especially during this horrible time! The UK has just been put into another full lockdown


I would love to hear an update on how the penpal-ing is going!


----------



## Robbin (Apr 20, 2021)

Sounds fun


----------



## Licorice (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m still looking for people too! The few people I had stopped replying or playing completely. I’ll add all the new posts here. My ign is Renee and my island name is Opu.


----------



## MarsyWarsy (Apr 20, 2021)

That sounds awesome! If you're still looking for people, I'd love to be pen pals!


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 21, 2021)

Love this! Need more AC friends. Writing letters is a fun way to engage. Anyone recent feel free to hmu!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd love to be someones AC pen pal - sounds fun!

(also anyone else who sees this can feel free to add me on switch, my FC is under my avi - My switch name is Oni)


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd love to do this! ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 21, 2021)

This is suuuch a CUTE idea! I'd definitely be interested! ^w^ I love writing letters in real life, so doing it in Animal Crossing too would be super fun! :3


----------



## biskwest (Apr 21, 2021)

I would love too!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Happy to do this with anyone 
Just drop me a message and I'll add you


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 25, 2021)

I'd love to join this! Sounds very fun!!


----------



## Shn4zy (Monday at 1:25 AM)

I was specifically searching for this and this thread was how I found this site.  I realize it's a bit old now but if anyone here is still looking I would like to add some users to send regular postcards with wishlist gifts .  It's always nice to send and receive gifts.


----------



## Vintersol (Monday at 1:41 AM)

I would love to be apart of this to. Sounds super cozy!


----------



## Tylerhelt14 (Monday at 9:09 AM)

1327 5401 3529
This is my friend code.


----------



## Tylerhelt14 (Monday at 1:26 PM)

Melchoir said:


> Hi there! I've been playing the game since release in March, and sadly my family no longer play regularly. I am looking to make friends with a few people who would be willing to send regular letters and gifts and maybe visit each other a few times a week! I used to adore sending my villagers letters in the previous versions of the game, but now that I'm older I would prefer to write letters to real people who will write back! Would anyone be interested in setting up a little pen pal situation? It's always nice to see something new in your mailbox!


I will send you a friend request when I get home from school.


----------



## Tylerhelt14 (Monday at 5:54 PM)

Melchoir said:


> Hi there! I've been playing the game since release in March, and sadly my family no longer play regularly. I am looking to make friends with a few people who would be willing to send regular letters and gifts and maybe visit each other a few times a week! I used to adore sending my villagers letters in the previous versions of the game, but now that I'm older I would prefer to write letters to real people who will write back! Would anyone be interested in setting up a little pen pal situation? It's always nice to see something new in your mailbox!


I sent a friend request


----------

